# [2011] Sea Gardens Special Assessment - YIKES!



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Some REALLY bad news for owners at Wyndham Sea Gardens (from a recent letter from the Board):  "In addition to other business that may properly come before the meeting, the Board plans to consider a Special Assessment for the Waterfalls condominium as a result of prior years operating deficits caused by accumulated bad debt and funding of reserves shortfall primarily due to use of cash to pay for the balconies project and acceleration of roofing replacement."  The proposed SA would raise $2.3 million and would be billed over 2 years (2011-12) at the following rates:  2 Bedroom = $1,300 ($650 per year) 1 Bedroom = $950 ($475 per year) Studio = $750 ($375 per year)  As usual this appears to be a total failure of the WYNDHAM controlled Board to properly plan for needed work / reserves. It has happened over & over at Wyndham controlled resorts. Owners need to put owners in charge of these HOA's as Wyndham's stooges aren't capable of running things correctly or for a reasonable price.   Just one of many resorts with the same tired story.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> ... Owners need to put owners in charge of these HOA's as Wyndham's stooges aren't capable of running things correctly or for a reasonable price.  ...



Any suggestions on how to organize owners groups seeking improved performance from Property Owner Assoications?


----------



## joestein (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got that letter myself.  My kids cheered as I tore it up.

Joe


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Feb 16, 2011)

Tearing up the letter doesn't make the SA go away...

Not a whole lot different than tearing up a credit card bill...


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not terribly surprised.  The cost-per-point for converted fixed weeks there have been quite low---among the lowest within Wyndham's system---and have not gone up at the rate that many others have.  I'm not happy about it, and I hope the board going forward can budget a bit more realistically to avoid these sorts of things.  I'd rather pay a little more each year than a lot more infrequently.  But it's not entirely unexpected.



> As usual this appears to be a total failure of the WYNDHAM controlled Board to properly plan for needed work / reserves.


I could be wrong, but I believe the majority of the Waterfalls board is independent; at least that was the impression I had reading the candidate slate.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I'm not terribly surprised.  The cost-per-point for converted fixed weeks there have been quite low---among the lowest within Wyndham's system---and have not gone up at the rate that many others have.  I'm not happy about it, and I hope the board going forward can budget a bit more realistically to avoid these sorts of things.  I'd rather pay a little more each year than a lot more infrequently.  But it's not entirely unexpected.
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe the majority of the Waterfalls board is independent; at least that was the impression I had reading the candidate slate.



Like virtually every Wyndham managed resort the Board is hand picked for it's Wyndham Corporate support. It is not open to all owners nor is it independent owner vote controlled as it should be.  Unfortunately it is similar at nearly every Wyndham resort by actions Wyndham strong arms Associations with to keep it that way despite this type of total mismanagement under their watch. 

Owners need to rise up & take control throughout the Wyndham system.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you an owner at Waterfalls, John?  I'll have to dig up my candidate slate, but if I recall correctly, several of them had ownerships in the Waterfalls HOA that predated the Wyndham conversion.

As I said, though, I could be wrong.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Are you an owner at Waterfalls, John?  I'll have to dig up my candidate slate, but if I recall correctly, several of them had ownerships in the Waterfalls HOA that predated the Wyndham conversion.
> 
> As I said, though, I could be wrong.



 No, not one of my resorts but when I looked the majority of names overlapped with other, Wyndham controlled Boards (very typical). There are at least two independents but they are the minority so have no real say.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2011)

You may be looking at the overall Sea Gardens board, then, not the Waterfalls HOA specifically.  This assessment is just at Waterfalls, not the entire resort.

I will see if I can dig up my slate to confirm my recollection, in any event.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

In the past 3 years, Oceanview(about 3 years ago - Wilma damage) and Ocean Palms (last year - water tower for a/c) have had special assessments.


----------



## joestein (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Tearing up the letter doesn't make the SA go away...
> 
> Not a whole lot different than tearing up a credit card bill...



I didn't say I wouldn't pay it.  But it felt right at the moment.

And to that person who mentioned that the points were fairly cheap on maintenace, they are correct.  I pay around $600+/yr on 161K annual or around $4/1000

Joe


----------



## joestein (Feb 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> In the past 3 years, Oceanview(about 3 years ago - Wilma damage) and Ocean Palms (last year - water tower for a/c) have had special assessments.



We lucked out with the last major hurricane.  We had a very small damage assessment as compared to most of Sea Gardens.  SO, I guess we shouldn't complain (but when does that stop anybody).

Joe


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2011)

We just received our special assessment for $1,000 for Wyndham Sea Palms/ Sea Gardens.  If the property is in bad shape, I guess it's a good thing the board is going to fix it.  Just annoying to have such a huge SA for this property.  Glad I don't own a bunch.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We just received our special assessment for $1,000 for Wyndham Sea Palms/ Sea Gardens.  If the property is in bad shape, I guess it's a good thing the board is going to fix it.  Just annoying to have such a huge SA for this property.  Glad I don't own a bunch.



Ocean Palms? What size unit?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sea Palms, and I don't know the size, because it's in points.  I can get out the deeds, but I am assuming I am not the only one to get hit with this assessment, so maybe others will chime in.  

There is no option to pay via CC, just check.  Money is tight right now, with our Maui trip at the end of the month.  Looks like it's due immediately.  I see no timeline in which to pay it.  Maybe I will have to read it better, and without an attitude.  :ignore: There is a 10% fee to pay in two installments.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you know the points? 140K and 154K are 1 bdr. 189K and 172K are 2bdr.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty sure it's 189K.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Pretty sure it's 189K.



The 2bdr. There is no difference in size or MFs on either the 1bdr or 2bdrs- just views. 

I have 2 of those and 2 1bdrs.

I don't think the windows and sliders are hurricane rated. And the kitchens are pickled PINK cabinets. I will be down there on Aug 21 for a week. Will report back to all during my visit.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 5, 2011)

I own 2 sea garden units. 

I waterfall 2 BR, purchased pre Wyndham Days.

I also have a oceanview studio, purchase resale for a $1 in the 1990s.  Again pre Wyndham.  

I already went through the SA for oceanview post Wilma.  Now I have waterfalls SA.  I guess those cheap purchases are coming back to collect.

I did manage to avoid the Santa Barbara, post Wilma SA.  I did a equity swap partially to avoid the huge SA that was coming, and partially to obtain VIP Platinum.

I was able to do the equity swap, use two PICs, and some pre Wyndham weeks to points conversions.  It was an OK deal to get VIP Platinum.  Since I already owned about 567K worth of Wyndham that was not in points.  I owned PIC weeks worth 308K, doesn't take much figuring out how much I actually how to purchase to get the whole lot recognized as VIP Platinum.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2011)

> I don't think the windows and sliders are hurricane rated. And the kitchens are pickled PINK cabinets. I will be down there on Aug 21 for a week. Will report back to all during my visit.



Please do report back.  I am interested in knowing what they are actually doing.  The letter is vague about the improvements. $50K should do more than a few upgrades and new furniture.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2011)

Met with management at Sea Gardens. I spoke directly to the person who manages all the updating/renovations for the different buildings. They are meeting TODAY (conference call) to finalize the selection of produsts for the work starting NEXT month.

Current plans include: new kitchen cabinets, new countertops, new bathroom wall tile and all other "soft" goods. Softgoods general implies anything with a soft finish - sofas, drapes, bedding, and decor items.

I pressed about color scheme and decor .... meeting happening today.

ASKED about special assessments - they thought that money was included in part on the SA for the air conditioner's water cooler. Said they was unaware of another NEW special assessment. "And you would think I would be one person who would know if there was one" was their words. 

Asked informally of another senior person (who tends to know a whole lot), they also was totally in the dark on a OP special assessment. 

As of last Sat (8/20), I had NOT received any mailings for the fixed weeks I own at Ocean Palms. *I wonder as your weeks are converted to points, IF your special assessment was a very late mailing of the prior SA?* Remember, I have Fixed Weeks ... did you pay a prior SA in the last 18 months?

Report from Wyndham-land as of my onsite visit of Aug 23, 2011.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2011)

We are talking two different places, apparently.  :rofl: Sea Palms is Ocean Ridge.  

I knew it was Edisto and should have said that.  You are talking Florida.  I love Sea Gardens.  

I get all of those names confused.  

But Sea Palms is not a resort you can choose in Wyndham, so I didn't realize it was Ocean Ridge, but they are billing it as Sea Palms, which must be the former name of the resort, before Wyndham came into the picture.  

Just angry about this SA and wish Wyndham management would get the fees set to pay for a RESERVE, so we don't have big bills like this one.  I already paid $1K last year for Orlando International Resort Club, because they cannot collect fees from the deadbeats.  Hello!  Give us extra points or something and don't just make us pay money without any compensation for it.  Wyndham needs to stop the SA's.


----------



## Tia (Aug 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .......  Wyndham needs to stop the SA's.



Agree but guess they don't as our Wyndham managed resort in the USVI has a $745 special assessment being billed in Sept due in Oct for remodel work next year.


----------



## Rondo1369 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a resale at Sea Gardens, its a Waterfalls HOA.  Does anyone know if the SA mentioned by the OP is in effect and until when?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, it is.  The first half was billed in 2011.  The second half will be billed in 2012.


----------



## tmathison (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just purchased a fixed-week studio unit at Sea Gardens located in the North Oceanview Building.   

I see there is a SA billing still in effect for the Waterfalls building; am I billed for special assessments used on other buildings?  Is there a SA history available for the Sea Gardens property?   

Thanks much!  Tommy M.


----------

